# Tried buying a rifle..



## FLoP (Jun 22, 2016)

I have a N.Y. i.d. and bought two rifles a decade ago. I havent lived at my listed address for four years in n.y. I also have a warrant in another state. I went to try to buy an AR-7 survival .22 rifle. The barrel, reciever, magazines all stow away in the stock and it floats. The rifle and a 375 count box of ammo was $314. i guess the Feds saw something on me and i was out on the "delay" list. Id have to come back in 4 days and find out ibi could get it. The shitty part is that he sold it and ammo to be and let me hold it and check it out before he ran the check. I returned it instead of waiting and wasting time. Wouldve been nice to throw in my pack for this summers upcoming trip. So i bought a nice 12" ontario knives machete, new headlamp, new sleeping bag, small stowaway pot and a new prepay phone for less than the rifle wouldve cost. I got a sawed off anyway thats smaller than the machete. See ya on the road.. ill be on the BMX with a Banjo on my back.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 22, 2016)

You might want to make sure you aren't committing a felony with your shortened firearm or we're going to miss you for awhile.

The first time those coppers do an illegal search they are going to be so happy they did.

I bet they get more "fuzz points" on illegal weapon seizures than they do for DUI apprehension.

You're going to make some cop very happy.

Bummer.


----------



## autumn (Jun 22, 2016)

How fucking high on chromosomes are you? What are you planning on doing with that exactly, impressing your retarded friends? Killing someone? Have fun getting pulled off a train with a shotgun.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah damn. . . get a home state concealed permit and then acquire the applicable reciporical others that are acquirable and be legal. A sawed off is fucking nuts man, Even to carry the .22 probably is bad. I thought on it myself but its still a rifle and cops wouldn't be too happy. i have three different state concealed permits and still don't hitch with my .357 when leaving PA


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 22, 2016)

i don't have anything against people owning guns, but having one while hitching/hopping is an incredibly bad idea.


----------



## autumn (Jun 22, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> i don't have anything against people owning guns, but having one while hitching/hopping is an incredibly bad idea.



You do have to wonder what his intentions are. If he was worried about his personal safety he could just get a dog.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 24, 2016)

having a shotgun in yer pack is one hell of a good way to not get invited to camp with others...maybe thats the point but god damn man i cant even imagine the shit show of having a gun on you and getting pulled off a train.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Jun 25, 2016)

You Americans are so silly.


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 26, 2016)

I think ya'll missed the description. Its a fold-able 22 rifle. If it is what I think he is talking about, the gun dismantles and fits inside the stock, therefore rendering it inoperable, and not requiring a concealed permit. Its primarily for survival hunting. I dont recommend hitching with a gun either, but if you are doing survival hunting, that would be the weapon. it would be pretty fucking useless as a self defense weapon, unless you tell the attacker "Hold on a sec, I have to put my gun together first"


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 26, 2016)

Whoops, nvm, just saw the part about the sawed off. wtf dude, thats a great way to go to jail, That should be the first thing you mention to a cop "You go any weapons on you?" "Just a sawed off, if that even counts..."


----------



## Will Wood (Jun 30, 2016)

Pretty much bad idea. I've been told by North-westerners that to go into bear country without a 357(minimum) is a bad idea. I don't go into bear country. I've also heard of a guy who carries a cheep black powder pistol. Again, I think carrying a gun is a bad idea. If you choose to do this, learn some legal stuff. I can't vouch for this guys info, but found this interesting: http://stopthepirates.blogspot.com/2014/03/top-things-police-dont-want-you-to-know.html ,, Good luck, you may need all the luck you can get if you plan to carry weapons..


----------



## FLoP (Jul 8, 2016)

Well im me and you are you


----------



## FLoP (Jul 8, 2016)

I like how its a bad idea to have a gun on you, but 50% of travellers are walking around with heroin on them. i dont really feel the need to justify my THOUGHTS on an idea. however, i dont plan on being in public with it; i squat a lot and a 12" thing hides/gets tossed easy, it would most likely be used for a deer or the slim chance of defense, I DONT HAVE TO TAKE IT, and honestly ive walked to my local bar past cops with it in my inner vest pocket. Maybe some of you have never been robbed or had a gun pulled on you or been stomped out by 6 guys idk. but im not in a situation in life where im really concerned with the legality of this topic. If i couldve gotten the Henry AR-7, id use it for squirrles and rabbits. If i was was going down the coast, id buy a fishing pole. If i could carry it, a bow and arrow. Im gonna go on my trip and kill a fucking deer to eat and use basically. After that i can leave it or ditch it somewhere. But yeah, the only time ive ver had a cop search my bag was in between being arrested and shipped to the jail. One time. One time only. Ive been stopped and run from cali to new jersey with a warrant and never had my bag searched. The only time my bag was gone into, was by another traveller who stole my shit for crack.


----------



## FLoP (Jul 8, 2016)

And that traveller is why i travel and camp alone


----------

